# Christmas in northern Greece



## samphire (May 20, 2011)

We are 4 expats living on Symi and feel the need to see snow around Christmas time and fancy going to northern Greece for perhaps a week, (from Symi we can only see snow in Turkey).

Last year at that time we managed to get a ferry to Piraeus without too much difficulty and then ferried to other islands. We usually spend around 25/30 euros a night at that time of year staying in an appartment or taverna room. We do not require a plush hotel.

Have you any ideas of an ideal place, town, village, for us to head for to see snow and perhaps do some walking, do the usual fresco spotting in the churches etc (not necessarily skiing), and any information as to how to travel from Piraeus or Athens to reach the spot?


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Check out the town of Naoussa - it's beautiful, there is good skiing in the area (at Tria Pente Pigadia), and usually it gets a lot of snow. Sights and tourist destinations in Naoussa

But really, there are tons of places you could go... 

Xanthi is another nice idea - especially the old city.


----------

